# Fall Prevention



## Ksheon (Jun 29, 2012)

Is anyone billing insurances for fall prevention? There is a new program in our area called Tai Chi for better balance. It was formulated by a doctor for patents who are at a high fall risk or for whatever reason cannot complete or handle a more traditional form of Physical therapy. 

I was wondering if any of you have been billing insurances for fall prevention services with any success. If so, are you using V15.88? If not, which codes are being used? Are there any stipulations for billing this service? For example, does it have to be in a certain type of facility? 

Any information you may have would be extreemly helpful!


----------

